# Sebastian Fagerlund



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

*Sebastian Fagerlund* (b. 1972) is a Finnish composer whom I've discovered recently. I was taken aback upon hearing his concerto for violin and orchestra, titled _Darkness in Light_; a really interesting and enjoyable piece! For anyone interested, here's the piece on YouTube in a live performance from 2012: Part I and Part II

I'm currently listening to his chamber opera _Döbeln_, sung in Swedish and Finnish, from a few years ago. The Finnish National Opera is premiering his second opera, _Höstsonaten_, next season and I wanted to get to know his previous work on the genre beforehand. Can't wait, I love premieres...

Is anybody else familiar with Fagerlund's work?


----------

